# finally installed 175W MH.



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

how long should I turn the light on? 7 hours a day are enough?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

starfish and fire shrimp


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

another tank


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

last


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

holy f*ck noob.. so many posts for such an ugly tank


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jiggy said:


> holy f*ck noob.. so many posts for such an ugly tank
> [snapback]1156600[/snapback]​


hmmm i seem to remember someone else who was a noob not that long ago at all asking dumb questions that anybody with the knowledge of how a search button works could have found easily

wether u think the tank is ugly its his tank we each have our own taste and we all have our limits as to what we can do in any given time frame so why not lay off the smart ass coments

post like this piss me off we all belong to a very basic club fish keepers why we must have stupid posts like this is beyond me instead we should simply be helping the others out

hey Pmemo looks like u hit the submit button a few too many times might want to pm the links to all the bad ones toa mad or admin so they can delete them i think ure tank looks pretty good i relly like the tonga rock (assuming thats what it is) but why halides are corals in the near future, also not sure what size the tank is but unless tha pic is of one corner of a few hundred gallons u have a serious overstocking issue and way to many tangs


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i was kidding man.. lol.. it was just irritating looking for posts when there were so many of this post.. 
and.. i dont have over 1000 posts and dont know how to post pics..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what kind of MH do you have?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jiggy said:


> i was kidding man.. lol.. it was just irritating looking for posts when there were so many of this post..
> and.. i dont have over 1000 posts and dont know how to post pics..
> [snapback]1156622[/snapback]​


then my apolgies but a smily on the end of a remark like that usually helps when ure kidding


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

12K


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

00nothing said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > holy f*ck noob.. so many posts for such an ugly tank
> ...


Right, I know I have too many live creatures. I assume I get bigger tank soon. I am now using big wet/dry(180G rated) for the tank and futere tank.

How long is proper time to turn the light on?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

to allow your fish time to adjust i would stick with a photo period of 6 hours for a week, then 8 hours a week, then the full 12 hour photo period IMO.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with genin. 
Why 3 hippo tangs and a purple tang? I am not the tang police, But thats way to many tangs in there. Good luck!!! I hope everything goes good. Tangs are not forgiving.
What size tank do you plan on upgrading to?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

12 hour photoperiod with MH's is too much.. guys on rc say 8 hours of MH and 4 hours of pc/vho..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me ask you why only 4 are you sure its not 2 hrs before and 2hrs after to give you a 12 hr photo period? Also just because its on rc doesent mean we dont know about anything.
I ran my mh's for 12 hrs when i didnt have vho's, and my tank was just fine. I run 10 hrs mh and 12 hrs vho. TIFWIW 12 is not too much.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Let me ask you why only 4 are you sure its not 2 hrs before and 2hrs after to give you a 12 hr photo period? Also just because its on rc doesent mean we dont know about anything.
> I ran my mh's for 12 hrs when i didnt have vho's, and my tank was just fine. I run 10 hrs mh and 12 hrs vho. TIFWIW 12 is not too much.
> [snapback]1158298[/snapback]​


what raptor said










i ran 400watt SE over a 50 gallon tall for 12hrs a day no problems at all no algae outbreaks anywhere only problem was my gsp and mushrooms started to become the nuisance they were growing liek bad weeds


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

do u have any corals in there? If you have none, u don't really need it too much. Just use the lights for your viewing pleasure. Have a fixed sked tho, otherwise you will stress those fishes. and yes, your tank is overstocked hope you upgrade soon.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont think it has as much to do with lighting for the stuff in the tank.. i think it has to due with water temp and evaporation..


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for your advice guys.
I will keep some sps and lps and maybe a clam as soon as I get bigger tank. I am thinking to get 60G and remove all fishes except for the purple tang and a blue tang. The mh is dual 175w. You guys think I need to have more lights for 60G?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you can get away with what ya have. Ya might want a vho for actinic, Or just use your mh's with 20k, or 15k bulbs. I like the vho combo myself. What k bulbs do ya have?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

12k


----------

